# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Urban Kit

## roar-k

How many of you have a Wilderness Kit and an Urban Kit?

I have a nice setup for Wilderness, but my Urban kit is lacking.  I use the same bag but switch out the kits depending on where I am headed.  I also use the same FAK for both kits.  I will admit I am lacking somewhat in the Urban kit department and need to work on it.

What do you all have in your Urban kit?

P.S. By the way they refused me entrance to the World of Coke in ATL unless I gave up my multi-tool and mini pry bar.  They said I can either have them hold it or put it in the car, but I cannot take the tools with me.  I asked, "What happens if I need it?"  And they looked at me like I was crazy and said, "Sir, why on Earth would you need these things?  Do you think something will happen inside for you to have need of them?"  It was almost as if they thought I was planning something.

----------


## Justin Case

I need to build a kit period,,,  I used to have one but pretty much used it up when I found myself homeless a few years ago,,  I have a pretty good idea what is around the house that I can use to get by,,  but my B/O pack is sitting empty in the shed,,  :Frown:

----------


## Rick

I would have asked, "Can you guarantee me nothing will". It wouldn't have gotten you in  with the gear but it would have made them think. 

I'm not certain what you mean by an Urban kit. I have my get home bag in my vehicles and my BOB. Is there something else?

----------


## hunter63

Well if you ask a lot of people these days, they will list:
Cell phone, lotsa apps
Credit card.

This is a good idea for a thread, as in a lot of situation in an unban setting, lots of stuff NOT ALLOWED.

----------


## roar-k

> Well if you ask a lot of people these days, they will list:
> Cell phone, lotsa apps
> Credit card.
> 
> This is a good idea for a thread, as in a lot of situation in an unban setting, lots of stuff NOT ALLOWED.


That is what I am saying.  When I go hiking, camping, backpacking, fishing, or anything in the wilderness I have a small kit that has a space blanket, poncho, firestarter(s), tinder, whistle, etc.  But I know that some of that would not be as beneficial as something else in an urban setting.  I do IT work and am constantly in and out of buildings in and around the city.  I would like to carry a kit that would fit more into that setting than the kit I have for a wilderness setting.

I am raising the question because I would like some input, advice, or ideas on what to carry or what others carry.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

My 14lb kit is the same same for wilderness and urban.....you would not catch me alive in an urban rentention center in an emergency, there are a enough wild places to go inside my urban area. I really do not like crowds and I am  not a group type of person. I know my kit would not be allowed into a detention/retention center so I would avoid them by all means possible.

----------


## Justin Case

whenever I go out into the bush for whatever reason,,,  fishing, firewood or just for a drive I throw a few things into a day bag,,,,  ya know, pistol, cell phone, some food, a lighter or two, knife, water, and a small first aid kit , 4 space blankets,,  things i will need to spend at least 3 nights in the bush,,,

----------


## roar-k

That's pretty close to what I carry when I go out.  I was trying to have another specifically for an urban setting. As a few others I am not too fond of crowds or cramped places, but I have to make the woman happy and sometimes I go where I am told.

----------


## Rick

I think some items are essentials. 

Cell phone
Pocket knife
Water (bottle) and water straw or pills
Money (small bills and change)
ID
CCW Weapon
Cordage
First Aid kit
Right now I have some Little Hottie hand warmers in my truck bag
Maybe an MRE or similar meal in your vehicle? I have an A-Pak meal in the truck.
Small tarp or space blanket. I have a wool blanket in the truck

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I have a toolbox on the back of the truck...It'll get me home!

----------


## hunter63

I'll amend my "short list" a tad:
On belt:
Cell phone
Multi tool/mini Bic in leather belt pouch

In pockets:
Pocket knife/SAK
Metal match container w aspirins, tums and HBP pills
Wallet,:
Cash. Credit cards, ID, phone card, med card, w/blood type and allergies, band-aids, parabolic lens, spare truck key.

Sadly we do not have a CCW.....
That's just on my person.

Then there is jackets, and of course vehicles.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Is this to survive in a FEMA camp, in your house, or by yourself in a dysfunctional urban area outside of your house?

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

LOL I do not even own a cell phone.... a complaint my daughter has against me.......hell my home phone is still a walled princess phone....why, because they did not have a prince phone at the time. 

I keep a .22lr pistol and ammo, flare launcher and flares, fire starting materials, water pure materials, tube tent, various cordage and wire, fishing kit, camp cup, soda can stove and small fuel flask, fatwood, all band radio, lens compass, 2 rain poncho, 2 space blankets and space bivey, added a airline blanket, an SRK knife, leatherman with a tool kit, small folding hack saw, sharpening stone, first aid kit, 3 zip lock quart baggies, 3 Mrs Knorrs dry soups, instant coffee, creamer, sugar, small untensil eating kit, $10 roll of quarters, medical-ID-Passport-military history-life insurance-living will copies on tyvek paper, edible rice paper survival booklet........... 

Along with that, I also have a survival knecklace with fire, knife, water pure pills, compass that goes around my neck the second I hit the wilderness or leave the house in an emergency. 

It all comes to 14 pounds in a nice multi pocket shoulder bag I got free from Cabelas with a fishing rod.... will get me through urban, suburban and wilderness. If I am sep from it and I only have one item with me, it is my Cold Steel SRK knife..... 

I have used this kit many times in the wilderness so I know it works....and have it set up in order of priority.... fire, water, shelter, protection, food and signaling ....but can get to any of it in what ever order I need at the time. 

I have just recently added a pet/dog survival kit as well.....in a med belt bag.......

It may not work for you, but works real well for me.....and that is what counts

----------


## roar-k

The kit could be used if you get stuck in an elevator or staircase, someone injures themselves, building on fire, or God forbid some sort of disaster.  I plan to have a few powerbars or peanutbutter and crackers, some extra water, my headlamp, FAK, my multi-tool, a space blanket or two, some cordage, and maybe a few other things.

Also, you never know when you may need something and your kit could have it.  I have pulled the extra poncho that is in my kit and gave it to another person that needed it.

----------


## roar-k

> LOL I do not even own a cell phone.... a complaint my daughter has against me.......hell my home phone is still a walled princess phone....why, because they did not have a prince phone at the time. 
> 
> I keep a .22lr pistol and ammo, flare launcher and flares, fire starting materials, water pure materials, tube tent, various cordage and wire, fishing kit, camp cup, soda can stove and small fuel flask, fatwood, all band radio, lens compass, 2 rain poncho, 2 space blankets and space bivey, added a airline blanket, an SRK knife, leatherman with a tool kit, small folding hack saw, sharpening stone, first aid kit, 3 zip lock quart baggies, 3 Mrs Knorrs dry soups, instant coffee, creamer, sugar, small untensil eating kit, $10 roll of quarters, medical-ID-Passport-military history-life insurance-living will copies on tyvek paper, edible rice paper survival booklet........... 
> 
> Along with that, I also have a survival knecklace with fire, knife, water pure pills, compass that goes around my neck the second I hit the wilderness or leave the house in an emergency. 
> 
> It all comes to 14 pounds in a nice multi pocket shoulder bag I got free from Cabelas with a fishing rod.... will get me through urban, suburban and wilderness. If I am sep from it and I only have one item with me, it is my Cold Steel SRK knife..... 
> 
> I have used this kit many times in the wilderness so I know it works....and have it set up in order of priority.... fire, water, shelter, protection, food and signaling ....but can get to any of it in what ever order I need at the time. 
> ...


That's just it, you have to have what works for you and your area; it will be different from person to person.  I was just wanting some ideas from others on what they carry.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

You have to watch what foods you put in your kit... some can go really bad real quick, especially in the trunk of a car.... well unless it is a twinkie that stays good during disasters even..... watch out for rick and your twinkies....... 

Oh I forgot, I have 4 mainstay water pouches in the kit and 6 of them in the dogs kit.

----------


## roar-k

When I take the pups out usually one of them carries 2L of water and some food.  That usually has them covered.  I usually have about 1-2L myself and the wife usually carries a bottle of water.  I usually do my food like my water and rotate it out when needed.

----------


## BENESSE

An important thing I'd add is some type of a smoke mask & goggles. I bought this recently and keep it at work. (35th fl.)
http://www.smokemask.org/Products/Sm...k%20XSMKT.html
Also rubber surgical gloves & map of the city you're in. You said you have a head lamp which is great. Everything else has been mentioned more or less.
Since I live in the city, I have stuff at home, at the office and EDC.

----------


## SARKY

The big question is what items do you need in urban survival that you don't in wilderness survival and go from there. The first thing that comes to my mind is a prybar.

----------


## Rick

What would you use it for?

----------


## hunter63

I carry a "wonder bar" pry bar, in both trucks, but mostly for help with trailer hitching, can't say that  used it for anything else, yet.

I do carry a fanny pack while walking the dogs, with plastic bags, rubber gloves, paper towels...Dog duggie stuff.
I suppose I could expand to include, more survival gear, at least a water bottle, for me and the dog.
That is actually a pretty good idea.

I do want to add that each jacket, has Bic lighter, folding knife, fire steel, small pack of keenex, pen and pad.
Of course in hot weather I don't wear a jacket.........

----------


## roar-k

I have a mini one that's about 3-4".  I have thought about upgrading to a slightly larger one.  I know after it's all said and done it my not be too much different than my wilderness kit, but it doesn't hurt to ask.  For all I know someone may have an item that's a great idea I just happened to overlook.

----------


## Aurelius95

> What would you use it for?


Prying minds want to know...

----------


## hunter63

I do have a belt bag, that I carry on summer hikes, along with canteen on web belt. (maybe change out to a water bottle)

I have posted this before, but this could be carried in town, not a lot of knives or ax's hanging out.

I don't carry it in town on walks, (might now), but has been around a long time, and is generally carried in the truck.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Been around long enough that I didn't know about paracord yet.......LOL, till I started hang out with all the survival types.

----------


## Justin Case

Nice little kit H63  :Smile:   (whats the brown stuff between the gum and lighter in the middle under the little flashlight ?)

----------


## hunter63

What you see is the top of a bottle of water purification tablets, and next to it is a rolled up news paper soaked in wax, didn't have a lot of paraffin at the time, so melted broken crayons, so it's red, LOL. ( use what you got)

Also laying on it's side is candle stub (white), one of my favorite emergency light sources and fire starter/helper.

You can also tell it's old as the quarters were for phone calls from pay phone (WHAT'S THAT?).
Gum is gone, was kinda just pieces/parts/dust.

----------


## Justin Case

Ok,,  was talking about the red crayon thing  :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVkntkChnnM

Worth watching.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

You want a pry bar to rob, loot, steal and grab stuff.... you know the old saying, you die first, we divey up your gear. For a pry bar, that is what I have my SRK for and why I do all those "Stupid knife tests" for LOL

----------


## Justin Case

> to rob, loot, steal and grab stuff.... You know the old saying, you die first, we divey up your gear. For a pry bar, that is what i have my srk for and why i do all those "stupid knife tests" for lol


lol   :Wink: ,,,,,,

----------


## JPGreco

unfortunately, a pry bar won't get you out of newer elevators.  Some genius decided to put a locking mechanism that does not release unless the elevator floor is within a few issues of the actual floor.  So the days of just forcing open elevator doors when stuck are over.  A lot of people died in the World Trade Center because they were stuck in elevators.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Scott, I knew you would chuckle at that....

Depends on the elevator, an Otis will have a small panel below the larger button panel, comes off with 5 allen head bolts, you open that and inside there is a fold out crank, you turn it counter clock wise and the door opens real slow, like 8 turns per 1/2 inch. That will open the door. The battery back up will sound the alarm when the door opens and also work the phone when the door opens between floors. A small flood light will come on and last for like 20 minutes.

A Haughten is a lil more complicated.... you need two pieces of sturdy bendable wire..like older coat hanger wire...There is a small coil of said wire on top of the elevator just outside the panel door, there is also a pliers and a flat head screw driver all of it under a wing nuted bar. Loosen the wing nut, slide the bar out and grab the tools and wire.  Make a over bended hook on each end of the wire long enough to reach the top and bottom of the door. one slide in top inside of the door and then bottom inside door... feel around til you feel them hook..... you pull down and up on respective wires and the door will unlatch....then you need two men and a boy to open the left door. It does not have an emergency battery back up for the phone or alarm. To get to the panel on the top, unlatch the button panel and use the panel to slap the top of the coach, the tile for the light will fall down to the coach floor and then you can secure the tools and wire that are on that light panel. 

There are other makes, but ALL elevators have an emergency exit... you just have to know how they work. I bought a book from Paladin Press about urban survival and that stuff was in there, have no clue if they still sell it or not. 

It covers electric doors, lexan, generators, electrical panels, where survival kits are located in Federal and State buildings and many more aspects of city type buildings.

----------


## roar-k

Great information in the posts here.  I need to start buying books again reading them; I believe I have went 3 months without purchasing a book.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

B, that link was cool except that guy talks way too much, he could have reviewed that BOB in 10 minutes rather than 40 minutes plus LOL......but he is after all a New Yorker *ducks for cover from the famed "Frying Pan."

----------


## hunter63

This was presented in a  "Instructables"  segment, some more ideas.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ighlight=urban

----------


## ipadiscool

Normally, I don't bring with me kit, I thing it's too cumbersome. I just put everything I need in one big packet.

----------


## Rick

Why don't you bring some information to our Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself. It isn't cumbersome at all.

----------


## roar-k

> Normally, I don't bring with me kit, I thing it's too cumbersome. I just put everything I need in one big packet.


I take a pack when we go out for the day no matter where it is.  We usually have some water and snacks in the pack and the wife will put her stuff in my pack instead of carrying a purse.  It makes life simpler and it gives me peace of mind that if I need it, it is there.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Consider a stun gun or stun baton for loose dogs.

----------


## BENESSE

> Consider a stun gun or stun baton for loose dogs.


I'd worry much more about humans with a loose screw.
Haven't seen any homeless animals roaming the streets in any of the cities I traveled in a long time.
None in Manhattan, anyway.

----------


## Rick

Why do you guys carry pry bars? Are you planning to break into places? If so, aren't you the very guys you're worried about?

(talking to self) If I break in then I'm a rovering hoard mongrel. If I don't I'm a sheeple. What to do? What to do?

----------


## hunter63

So like, if you were to take a "wonder bar" pry bar, wrap in in para-cord, name it a "Tactical Survival Tool", then you would be a survivalist not just a plain of burglar?
Yeah, that's the ticket.......

Funny part is that I have used mine, many times while out "junking" or on a urban re-purposing expedition, or for some "curb cruising".

----------


## Rick

As long as it's a TACTICAL survival tool, that's cool.

----------


## Prospector

I try to keep some M & M's handy, they last in hot and cold weather, and add a fast energy boost.

----------


## Rick

Sadly, they don't last in any kind or weather around me. I've been known to hang a sack of M&M like a Pilsner feed bag and stand in the stable with the horses and eat until I can't stand any longer. The vet figured I floundered myself a time or two.

----------


## Prospector

World War I German aircraft pilots used "Scho-Ka-Kola" for compact energy---caffine from cocoa, coffee and cola-nut extract----available pie shaped pieces in 3.25" tins. Ebay.

----------


## TangoFoxtrot

In my urban Go bag I carry: First-Aid Kit, Signaling equip. tools, ammo, pistol, PDA, knife, water, meds, protein drink, multi-tool, and so on. I have all this in a small pack in my vehicle ready to go anytime.

----------


## cbr6fs

No Urban kit, when i leave the house it's my wallet (with ID driving license etc), keys and mobile phone.

I have never experienced nor can foresee any event occurring in an urban environment where i'd need more.

----------


## bikerweb

a resperator and swim goggles.(not the white paper ones) makes a gas mask.

----------


## Justin Case

> No Urban kit, when i leave the house it's my wallet (with ID driving license etc), keys and mobile phone.
> 
> I have never experienced nor can foresee any event occurring in an urban environment where i'd need more.


Really ?  what if you are forced to spend a couple nights on the street away from home ?  cell sites down,,  roads blocked,,  Pandemonium in the streets??,,  cold weather,,  I would feel better if i had food , water and a blanket at the very least in a kit...

----------


## Rick

Dang. You've been to Speedway in May. That's a typical night for the Indy 500 crowd.

----------


## Justin Case

> Dang. You've been to Speedway in May. That's a typical night for the Indy 500 crowd.


lol,,,,  need to make sure ya got beer for that  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

Oh, there's plenty of beer. Ice is usually what's short around that place. And the little people, of course.

----------


## NCO

> World War I German aircraft pilots used "Scho-Ka-Kola" for compact energy---caffine from cocoa, coffee and cola-nut extract----available pie shaped pieces in 3.25" tins. Ebay.


http://www.varusteleka.fi/product/fo...can/_35P0SWIVD

You can get that stuff here too! I hear it's good...

----------

